
Uppy 0.27: First Swing at React Native Support - kvz
https://uppy.io/blog/2018/08/0.27/
======
kvz
Hello everyone, Kevin from Uppy here. We just added basic React Native support
to our open source file uploader. For some reasons why we built a js
fileuploader in the first place, check out
[https://github.com/transloadit/uppy/blob/master/README.md#wh...](https://github.com/transloadit/uppy/blob/master/README.md#why-
not-just-use-input-typefile) :) Happy to answer questions!

